# Feel really low.



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Girls

I feel really down in the dumps at the moment day four of clomid on Cycle 3.

Kep having hot flushes and just want to cry.

Just about the world and his wife has announced their pregnant to me this week.

I just feel that the Clomid isn't going to work even though i m ovulating now and wasn't before.

Even my friend who has been trying for 7 years fell this week, just feel left behind and like it will never hppen.

samx
CD5


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh Sam, I know it can be soooo hard when it seems one man his dog and the kitchen cat announce their pregnant.

 But all your ff friends are here and know exactly what you are going through. Just keep hoping it will be you one day soon.

Debs


----------



## kellyw111 (Jun 11, 2005)

hi Sam, i know exactly how you feel.

i ave been ttc for two and a half years now, have been on clomid for 5 months and still no pregnancy   

it does seem that no matter where you go there are pregnant women of new mums and babies, and this can be really hard.

Try to keep your chin up and believe that the miracle will happen sooner rather than later.

keep us posted on how you are doing x


sending lots of   and


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sam

i know how you feel, everywhere I go I seem to only see babies, pregnant women etc, it's like everyone's so bloody fertile!!!   

Keep your chin up, and have a good old cry if you need to, nothing wrong with that, 

Niki x


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Sam,

Sending you lots of big hugs , I know how you feel you see pregnant women everywhere, the clomid has made me feel sick over the last week or so and today is the worst.

I'm on CD25 today of my 1st course of clomid so I'm in the waiting stage .  I only discovered this site on Thursday and it made me feel better to know that I can speak to ladies in the same boat as me.

Michellex


----------



## kellyw111 (Jun 11, 2005)

michelle

Glad you find the girls on here a help, i too recently joined and have also found everyone to be a big help. 

the dreaded   can be the most awful time, because if you are anything like me you drive yourself   worrying about whether   will get you or not. 

i have took 5 courses of clomid now so i understand where you are coming from with the sick feeling you get, i always get really excited thinking it may be a sign of pregnancy only to have my hopes dashed at That final fence when the   period comes.

i hope you have more success than i did on the clomid 
sending you lots of  ,   and a big


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind messages girls, this is the first month that i have felt any real side effects of the Clomid so it has taken me a bit by suprise.

I think just coming back from holiday and AF starting the day i got home just made me feel really down.

My friend who has been trying for 7 years!! told me she is pg this week i really dont begrudge her at all i am so pleased for her after all the Clomid, IUI & IVF and she fell naturally.  Its just that i'm the last one left now out of my group of friends they all have one with most of them expecting their second sooner or later.

A girl at work also announced this week that she is expecting twins (naturally) so it is hard going into work where you hope your mind will be taken off the whole ttc lark and just to see a big bump (3months) in yur face day in day out.

And to top it all my SIL had a boy 3 weeks ago today and she doesn't even know anything about trying to get pg!!



Anyway thanks for the replies

samx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sam sorry you're having a hard time.  It really sucks.  I've felt like you so many times.  Last week somebody I work with announced she is pregnant with her 3rd.  I have handled it ok because I'm in the 2ww with hope to cling to but if AF comes and then the scan pics come in etc I know I'll feel the same.

Whenever AF comes I seem to see so many people who are pregnant.

Stay strong and we are all here for you   xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Sam
I know exactly what you mean. I was even crying at Charlie and the Chocolate Factory last night. My DH is to scared to ask what the problem is in case a jump down his throat. Just remember that clomid really messes with your head   and can make you feel really down. 
take some time for yourself and try and chill. and remember we are all here and we all know just how you feel.

Take Care
Love Sally


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sam 
Just wanted to send you some   &   kisses we have all been there & so understand how you are feeling. This whole ttc experience is full of highs & lows & somehow we continually pick ourselves up again.
You will feel better & more   again soon, honest, the Clomid just makes the emotions worse.
Don't loose sight of you dream   because it will come true one day soon.

Erica.xx


----------

